# Vitor Belfort Injured. Out of UFC 112.



## UFC on VHS (Dec 16, 2008)

OMG. Will these injurys ever stop! This is crazy I hope this is not true. If it is it look's like Sonnen will get his shot.




> One of the most expected fights of 2010 will not happen anymore. The title fight between Anderson Silva and Vitor Belfort, set to UFC 112 main event, will possibly be cancelled, as TATAME.com learned from close sources that the challenger is injured and won’t be able to recover in time.
> 
> 
> 
> Jayme Sandall, Karate trained of the challenger, revealed to TATAME.com that Belfort had a shoulder injury, but he doesn’t know how bad it is. "He was training but not using the arm for a long time because of the injury, he said he’d stop for a while. He said he’d have it scanned to know how bad it is, but I don’t talk with him for 15 days and I don’t know about the results", said.


http://www.mmaforreal.com/2010/2/11/1306566/vitor-belfort-injured-and-ufc-112


----------



## thedoctor199 (Sep 3, 2009)

*Vitor injured*

Don't see this posted elsewhere...



> One of the most expected fights of 2010 will not happen anymore. The title fight between Anderson Silva and Vitor Belfort, set to UFC 112 main event, will possibly be cancelled, as TATAME.com learned from close sources that the challenger is injured and won’t be able to recover in time.
> 
> Jayme Sandall, Karate trained of the challenger, revealed to TATAME.com that Belfort had a shoulder injury, but he doesn’t know how bad it is. “He was training but not using the arm for a long time because of the injury, he said he’d stop for a while. He said he’d have it scanned to know how bad it is, but I don’t talk with him for 15 days and I don’t know about the results”, said.
> 
> ...


Source: http://tatame.com/2010/02/11/Belfort-possibly-injured-title-fight-canceled


----------



## khoveraki (Jun 28, 2009)

Wow that's serious... 112 is pretty far away still though. Hopefully the fight comes to fruition.


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

Kevin Iole confirmed:

http://twitter.com/kevini

Vitor Belfort is injured (shoulder) and off #UFC 112 title fight with Anderson Silva. Confirmed by @danawhite More details to come.

@DaveFarra I don't know if Chael can make it. That cut will take a long time to heal and it's only two months to 112 now.

@plunkett33 Very little I would think because of the cut. It's two months to the fight (a little less, actually) and he has to let it heal. (regarding Chael stepping in)


----------



## VolcomX311 (Aug 18, 2009)

DAMN!!!! Hopefully it's just a muscle strain and nothing too serious.


----------



## 420atalon (Sep 13, 2008)

So if in fact Vitor does end up missing the fight does Sonnen take his place?


----------



## AceFranklin88 (Apr 21, 2007)

Please God no.


----------



## Emericanaddict (Dec 31, 2006)

This is what they get for screwing Nate out of his shot so many times now theyve got to scramble or we suffer ANOTHER long ass wait.


----------



## tufufcboy (Dec 21, 2009)

No way chael can make it he is postponed by injury untill AUGUST! if chael carnt make the silva fight in abu dhabi wont go ahead SHIT!


----------



## VolcomX311 (Aug 18, 2009)

HexRei said:


> Kevin Iole confirmed:
> 
> http://twitter.com/kevini
> 
> ...


damn, now it officially sucks.


----------



## KillerShark1985 (Jan 6, 2010)

I dont think it would be fair to give Sonnen his fight at 112 after the war he was in at 109 he is going to have to take some time off before he can start training so wont get a good training period in before his shot.

Would suck because there is no one at MW who could step in and justify a title shot except Sonnen.

I bet its very likely we wont see Silva fighting at that event which sucks.


----------



## khoveraki (Jun 28, 2009)

I say if Chael can't get healed fast enough and Vitor is out, let Maia do it. Maia has beat Miller and Chael now so he's definitely #4 contender behind Marquardt, Chael, and Vitor in that order.


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

AceFranklin88 said:


> Please God no.


Second. Why is it always the main eventers? Curse the healthy cans and under-carders!


----------



## box (Oct 15, 2006)

Give it to Bisping.......silence.....

Seriously though, we have to wait long enough between Silva fights as is, so this is just salt in the wound.

You can't give it to Maia after losing to Nate, and seeing what Chael did to Nate.


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

It would have to be Sonnen or Maia. IMO.


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

Maia doesn't deserve a title shot being 1-1 in his last two, and Chael probably won't be medically cleared because of his cut.

I'd like to see it moved to LHW... maybe they can get Silva vs Shogun  now that would be a war.


----------



## KillerShark1985 (Jan 6, 2010)

You know for a fact that they will just push up Penn vs Edgar to be the main event and pull in someone like Franklin for a c0-main


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

Why do I have a burning urge to see Anderson fight Jon Jones at LHW??


----------



## UFC on VHS (Dec 16, 2008)

This is not set in stone yet guys but I think Kevi Ole or whatever confirmed this aswell.

Let's just hope it's not true.


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

Shogun vs. Machida to UFC 112 and Vitor vs. Anderson to 113. There's simply no other way. Sonnen won't be ready. Maia isn't in line for a shot. Unless they can put together an intriguing fight for Anderson at LHW... I plan on attending 113, and I wouldn't at all be upset if they simply swapped main events. Doubt it'll happen, though. Machida vs. Shogun in Abu Dabi would be amazing.


----------



## GMK13 (Apr 20, 2009)

the UFC will have to feed sonnen to the beast.


----------



## Nefilim777 (Jun 24, 2009)

Goddamn. Realistically they can't give Silva anyone else but Sonnen or Belfort. Unless Mr Mousasi wants to switch over to UFC.... hmmm...


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

Hopefully this means the UFC has to put on a great Anderson Silva fight at 205. I say move it back to 114 and headline it with the Liddell and Tito fight. Anderson vs Couture is basically the only option because all others at 205 have fights.


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

_RIVAL_ said:


> Why do I have a burning urge to see Anderson fight Jon Jones at LHW??


lol! i'd love to see that, but jones would be crazy to take that fight at this point in his career. that could be a serious derailment (although if he won, the payoff would instantly put him into title contention, even though Silva isn't a contended at 205)


----------



## ZeroPRIDE (Apr 12, 2006)

threads merged.


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

haha ok, confused about the title for a sec there. We could probably change it from "RUMOR" now though, since Iole twittered it... he's a leading sports journalist and seems to have heard it first-hand 


edit: nvm- fixed it myself


----------



## burgito (Aug 2, 2009)

Raannnddyy The Nnaaattuurraaalll Cooooouuuuuuttuuurrreee!!!


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

KillerShark1985 said:


> pull in someone like Franklin for a c0-main


God I hope not... Can't stand watchin Franklin unless he's gettin mangled by someone sick...

On a side note am I the only one who wants to see Daley VS Thiago Alves already..


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

http://sports.yahoo.com/mma/news?slug=ki-belfort021110&prov=yhoo&type=lgns

The Ultimate Fighting Championship’s plans for a spectacular debut in the Middle East took a hit on Thursday when an injured shoulder forced Vitor Belfort to withdraw from his middleweight title fight with champion Anderson Silva at UFC 112 on April 10 in Abu Dhabi, United Arab Emirates.

UFC president Dana White confirmed the news in a text message to Yahoo! Sports on Thursday. White said Silva would remain on the card, but did not say who he would fight or whether it would be a championship fight.

The Brazilian website, Tatame first reported the news. It quoted Jayme Sandall, one of Belfort’s coaches, as saying “He was training but not using the arm for a long time because of the injury.”

White was in a meeting Thursday afternoon and could not be reached for comment or additional details.

A lightweight championship fight between B.J. Penn and top contender Frankie Edgar is still on the card.


----------



## swpthleg (Dec 31, 2006)

_RIVAL_ said:


> Why do I have a burning urge to see Anderson fight Jon Jones at LHW??


Because it would be a barn-burner?? JMO.


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

HexRei said:


> lol! i'd love to see that, but jones would be crazy to take that fight at this point in his career. that could be a serious derailment (although if he won, the payoff would instantly put him into title contention, even though Silva isn't a contended at 205)


I think win or lose Jones would revise his style to violence of absolute beauty.


----------



## VolcomX311 (Aug 18, 2009)

I like the Jon Jones idea and I'm not mad at the Couture idea either; purely for entertainment value.


----------



## Indestructibl3 (Apr 2, 2009)

Daaaaamn it.


----------



## thedoctor199 (Sep 3, 2009)

From Dana's Twitter just to confirm..'Vitor is out its true'


----------



## Nefilim777 (Jun 24, 2009)

Give Bones a shot!


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

I think this could actually be a good thing. Say they give him Randy. You have Randy trying to do the impossible one more time. He is a stronger wrestler so its a good style to beat Anderson. If he gets his hands on him and to the ground who knows with Randy's experience. If Anderson wins and Rua wins it could set up a move to 205 and a title shot for Anderson. If Randy wins it give you a hands down #1 contender for the belt. If Anderson wins and Machida wins, hey it was a real solid filler fight giving the 185s time to recover. I really don't see anything that bad with this.

I am in the minority, but I wasn't THAT excited for the Belfort fight. Belfort is good but his style plays right into Anderson's hands and I think it would be an easy fight for him. I want Anderson to move up to 205. He isn't a spring chicken and all the big time fights are at 205.


----------



## ambivalent (Feb 11, 2010)

****... this blows.


----------



## AceofSpades187 (Apr 18, 2009)

I cant belive this AHHHHHHHHHHHHHh this is some depressing news


----------



## amazin_3 (May 28, 2007)

I say give Cote another shot if he is ready to go. No one can replace Belfort though.


----------



## Xerxes (Aug 14, 2008)

Dammmmmmmmmmmmmn



amazin_3 said:


> I say give Cote another shot if he is ready to go. No one can replace Belfort though.


Cote?? How about Sonnen.


----------



## amazin_3 (May 28, 2007)

Xerxes said:


> Dammmmmmmmmmmmmn
> 
> 
> 
> Cote?? How about Sonnen.


He has 30 days suspension. 3-4 weeks won't be enough time to prepare for Silva. If he did take it though I wouldn't complain.


----------



## Guymay (Jul 6, 2009)




----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

I can't believe thats happening :sad02:

always the big guys.. when was the last time that an undercard guy got injured 2 months before a fight.. 

Sonnen won't make it, thats for sure! There is simply nobody who could fight Silva for this event. They need to drop him from the card, thats the most logical decision in my mind.


----------



## zubesss (Jan 27, 2010)

Sexyama!


----------



## Xerxes (Aug 14, 2008)

amazin_3 said:


> He has 30 days suspension. 3-4 weeks won't be enough time to prepare for Silva. If he did take it though I wouldn't complain.


Most of the time you dont have to sit out for the whole 30 days tho. All you need is be cleared by a doctor then you can be back to sparring and fighting. Sonnen could be cleared in 15/20 days for example. 

That'd give him a month and a half to get ready + he's already in fighting shape. If not he'd still have over a month.


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

Xerxes said:


> Most of the time you dont have to sit out for the whole 30 days tho. All you need is be cleared by a doctor then you can be back to sparring and fighting. Sonnen could be cleared in 15/20 days for example.
> 
> That'd give him a month and a half to get ready + he's already in fighting shape.


Have you seen his cut Xerx?? He will never be able to fight in 2 months. The fight vs.Nate could have been stopped because of that cut.

Chael was still bleeding in Interviews!


----------



## Xerxes (Aug 14, 2008)

BobbyCooper said:


> Have you seen his cut Xerx?? He will never be able to fight in 2 months. The fight vs.Nate could have been stopped because of that cut.


Good point, forgot about that.


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

Xerxes said:


> Most of the time you dont have to sit out for the whole 30 days tho. All you need is be cleared by a doctor then you can be back to sparring and fighting. Sonnen could be cleared in 15/20 days for example.


I believe the commission said no contact till the 9th of March, no fight till the 24th of March. That doesn't leave a lot of time to train, and there's really no guarantee he would be cleared at that point anyway.


----------



## Ground'N'Pound5 (Aug 7, 2009)

This Is Madness!!


----------



## FatFreeMilk (Jan 22, 2010)

205 fight I presume.


----------



## 6toes (Sep 9, 2007)

FFFFFFFFFFUUUUUUUUU

This sucks. Hard. This is probably the most disappointing injury in a while. I can't think of anybody to replace him, not at MW.


----------



## Xerxes (Aug 14, 2008)

HexRei said:


> I believe the commission said no contact till the 9th of March, no fight till the 24th of March. That doesn't leave a lot of time to train, and there's really no guarantee he would be cleared at that point anyway.


Well if he's cleared to spar by march 9th that would leave him over a month to get ready. Little time but he's already in shape and he's a tough guy. I think he'd take it (or at least I hope so).


----------



## morninglightmt (Sep 7, 2008)

Who is available at 205 that's worth fighting?


----------



## Xerxes (Aug 14, 2008)

morninglightmt said:


> Who is available at 205 that's worth fighting?


Nobody lol. Couture? But meh, I dont wanna see that.


----------



## butters (Sep 30, 2009)

The way I see it, no one else at Middleweight is available or worth the title shot at the moment now.

So this brings us to LHW. The only person I can see who would be a good fight and I don't think is busy is *Thiago Silva*.


----------



## BWoods (Apr 8, 2007)

FFFFFFFFFFFFUUUUUUUUUUUCCCCCCCCKKKKKKKKKKKK

I'm actually not all that surprised. Vitor was never too keen on the fight in the first place. They both seemed reluctant to even do this thing. Maybe Vitor just decided he didn't want it and called in sick. Who knows. Its a god damn shame though. There's nobody really legitimate to challenge Anderson now. Nate Marquart just lost (via lay-n-pray but still its a loss), Maia is 1-1 in his last 2, and Sonnen's face is a bloody mess.

Anderson should take a fight at 205. Someone mentioned him fighting Randy, I would definitly be interested in seeing that. It would be the next best thing to Couture/Fedor which is unlikely to ever happen. Thiago Silva would be interesting if he is healthy. He gave Rashad a hard fight.

I'm just kinda bummed that this fight isn't going to happen.


----------



## 6toes (Sep 9, 2007)

Xerxes said:


> Nobody lol. Couture? But meh, I dont wanna see that.


Yeah that just sounds gross.

I can't really think of anybody actually worth it at 205. MW has like...Damien Maia? Not really a fight I'm interested in but if Damien is cleared to go then its a possibility I guess.

Edit: Someone mentioned Thiago Silva. I wouldn't mind seeing that tbh.


----------



## machidaisgod (Aug 14, 2009)

Yes the beast must be fed, too bad Dan Henderson is not around with a bottle of Chianti and some farva beans.


----------



## TheGreenMachine (Aug 19, 2009)

They should really just give it to Nate. He's not really damaged and by the looks of UFC 109, he was training much more for Silva than Sonnen lol. Then have Sonnen face the winner between them and Vitor will get his shot later on down the line. 

That is of course if Sonnen can't fight, and by the looks of it, he won't be ready in time. Don't think a fight with Randy is a good idea either. So either put in Marquardt (like they did with BJ Penn and Matt Hughes) or just postpone it. Vitor never seemed like he wanted to fight Anderson, so why not give it to someone who does?


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

BWoods said:


> *Nate Marquart just lost (via lay-n-pray but still its a loss)*, Maia is 1-1 in his last 2, and Sonnen's face is a bloody mess.
> 
> Anderson should take a fight at 205. Someone mentioned him fighting Randy, I would definitly be interested in seeing that. It would be the next best thing to Couture/Fedor which is unlikely to ever happen. Thiago Silva would be interesting if he is healthy. He gave Rashad a hard fight.
> 
> I'm just kinda bummed that this fight isn't going to happen.


LOL how can ppl still call Sonnen's win lay-n-pray?? :confused03: didn't you watched the fight, or don't you enjoy watching MMA?? because thats just ridiculos to say something like that!

And lol at Thiago Silva :laugh:


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

6toes said:


> Yeah that just sounds gross.
> 
> I can't really think of anybody actually worth it at 205. MW has like...Damien Maia? Not really a fight I'm interested in but if Damien is cleared to go then its a possibility I guess.
> 
> Edit: Someone mentioned Thiago Silva. I wouldn't mind seeing that tbh.


Couture would give Silva a MUCH tougher fight than Thiago. THiago is just a brawler and isn't that fast in the hands. Anderson would eat him apart. At least Couture would come in with the best possible gameplan and has wrestling and experience on his side. A T.Silva fight would suck.


----------



## Diokhan (Jul 8, 2008)

khoveraki said:


> I say if Chael can't get healed fast enough and Vitor is out, let Maia do it. Maia has beat Miller and Chael now so he's definitely #4 contender behind Marquardt, Chael, and Vitor in that order.


Agreed. Maia should be pretty huge draw there too, they *<3* Jitsu guys in Abu Dhabi.

Plan B could be Silva vs. some LHW guy without an opponent yet, maybe Randy?  _(Logic behind that would be that if Randy can't beat Silva, there is much lower chance that he'd be able to beat Shogun/Machida either)_


----------



## butters (Sep 30, 2009)

Isn't there a Franklin vs. Couture rumor already? Maybe he is locked up with that. Randy has fought a lot lately as well, I don't think he should fight again so soon.


----------



## Hellboy (Mar 15, 2008)

James Toney.


----------



## alizio (May 27, 2009)

Anderson Silva vs a HW?? if the ufc wanted to make a quick buck i would say Kimbo but jeez....


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

I am SO PISSED right now...


----------



## 6toes (Sep 9, 2007)

jonnyg4508 said:


> Couture would give Silva a MUCH tougher fight than Thiago. THiago is just a brawler and isn't that fast in the hands. Anderson would eat him apart. At least Couture would come in with the best possible gameplan and has wrestling and experience on his side. A T.Silva fight would suck.


Honestly I give neither of them a chance in hell. Only reason I like the idea of Thiago is because hes decent sized and has at least a punchers chance (if not a very good one), and because I'm not too keen on seeing Randy getting hurt. A fight with Couture will basically go like Couture vs. Vera but after Couture wilts from body damage...hes not getting back up. Depends on how Couture plans on going at it though I suppose. Guy has some pretty slick dirty boxing but standing in general with Silva means a short night for Couture, and Randy sometime puts a bit too much stock in his boxing when he should be looking to bring the fight to the ground.

I've always been a Randy fan and I don't want to see him get derailed in the LHW division (though personally I don't think he _deserves_ a title shot anytime soon.) I just think at this point in Randy's career he can't withstand the kind of damage that Silva can dish out :dunno:


----------



## Mckeever (Apr 26, 2009)

What a bummer man, ****. Silva vs Moussasi would be incredible, but aint gonna happen. I have no interest in seeing him fight Randy or Thiago. The UFC should just go wild and have Anderson jump up to HW and fight Junior Dos Santos.


----------



## khoveraki (Jun 28, 2009)

Alright for everyone with ADD:

*Vitor* is injured

*Sonnen* is injured

*Marquardt* just lost and is likely injured

*Shogun* and Machida are already training to fight eachother in a few months

*Jon Jones* is facing Vera (although Jones is coming off a loss and only has a win over Bonnar, that fight would be retarded, like giving Coleman to Silva)

*Maia* beat Chael recently and convincingly, his only loss being a flash KO. He's also a BJJ wizard, and the card is a UFC debut in the now-home of grappling. He's also uninjured.

Couture is a good call if the fight is at 205. I give Couture a fair chance, he's got a strong chin and a perfect style to beat Silva.


----------



## alizio (May 27, 2009)

Mckeever said:


> What a bummer man, ****. Silva vs Moussasi would be incredible, but aint gonna happen. I have no interest in seeing him fight Randy or Thiago. The UFC should just go wild and have Anderson jump up to HW and fight Junior Dos Santos.


 same camp..... brazilian.... gl with that one.

Silva at HW could be fun as i said.


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

6toes said:


> Honestly I give neither of them a chance in hell. Only reason I like the idea of Thiago is because hes decent sized and has at least a punchers chance (if not a very good one), and because I'm not too keen on seeing Randy getting hurt. A fight with Couture will basically go like Couture vs. Vera but after Couture wilts from body damage...hes not getting back up. Depends on how Couture plans on going at it though I suppose. Guy has some pretty slick dirty boxing but standing in general with Silva means a short night for Couture, and Randy sometime puts a bit too much stock in his boxing when he should be looking to bring the fight to the ground.
> 
> I've always been a Randy fan and I don't want to see him get derailed in the LHW division (though personally I don't think he _deserves_ a title shot anytime soon.) I just think at this point in Randy's career he can't withstand the kind of damage that Silva can dish out :dunno:


May not be the biggest Couture fan around, but I am a Couture fan. And if he and his fans want him to make a run at the title than why are they so afraid he will get hurt? It is beyond me.....he just fought Lesner last year...we saw what Lesner did to Mir and Mir was 30 lbs heavier than Randy. Randy wants the best fights. If he wants to just hang around and they aren't serious about him going for the belt then I guess don't do the fight....but if they are serious I see nothing wrong with the fight. Lets be real, how is Silva that much different than a Machida or Shogun? I'm sure Couture is smart enough not to try and stand....actually I am sure of it. 

T. Silva is overrated as any fighter. He has zero chance of catching Anderson, he is too slow and too much of a brawler.

If people want Couture to do well at LHW then let him fight the best. He just fought the scariest man in MMA last year. Any decent striker could hurt Randy, not just Anderson.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

I was so damn excited for this fight it was crazy. I mean I was more pumped to see this than any other Anderson fight. I mean I would love to see something like Silva/Mir, but I was so happy when Silva/Vitor was announced...


----------



## Mckeever (Apr 26, 2009)

khoveraki said:


> Alright for everyone with ADD:
> 
> *Vitor* is injured
> 
> ...


His chin isnt strong. Silva would put his lights out in the first round. Silva vs JDS? Or reschedule the Machida/Shogun fight to 112 and shift the silva/belfort fight to 113 as some one already mentioned.


----------



## zubesss (Jan 27, 2010)

I think Yoshihiro Akiyama is the best choice. He hasn't fought in a while, he's undefeated in this division, and the fight will be co-headlined by the LW title so it's not like you need a huge UFC superstar to save the card.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

I don't think that Maia would last long at all. Silva would KO him easily in my opinion. I would much rather have this fight pushed back. I mean Penn and Edgar are on the Abu Dahbi card as well so they can just make that fight the main event.


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

Mckeever said:


> His chin isnt strong. Silva would put his lights out in the first round. Silva vs JDS? Or reschedule the Machida/Shogun fight to 112 and shift the silva/belfort fight to 113 as some one already mentioned.


I don't get what people don't understand. He and JDS would not fight eachother. And Vitor I believe is getting shoulder surgery, even if he wasn't why would 1 more month be enough time to be able to fight????


----------



## UFC on VHS (Dec 16, 2008)

I want to see Silva take on a good wrestler. Randy Couture a few years younger would fit that perfectly.


----------



## Mckeever (Apr 26, 2009)

Just saw your post alzio, damn it i reckon Silva vs JDS would of been a cracker as well. Kevn "Kimbo" Ferguson vs Silva you say? I would pay to see this just for the comedy value, feed kimbo to the beast.

@JonnyG, got any brighter ideas?


----------



## khoveraki (Jun 28, 2009)

Mckeever said:


> His chin isnt strong. Silva would put his lights out in the first round. Silva vs JDS? Or reschedule the Machida/Shogun fight to 112 and shift the silva/belfort fight to 113 as some one already mentioned.



Silva and JDS train routinely together and JDS is huge compared to Silva. That'd be interesting because it's the best striker at 185 vs best striker at HW. 


Rescheduling Machida/Shogun MIGHT work but that's up to UFC brass and Machida's injury. I'd rather see Silva fight against Maia then have Vitor be 100%. Who knows if an extra month would even help Vitor?


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

HitOrGetHit said:


> I don't think that Maia would last long at all. Silva would KO him easily in my opinion. I would much rather have this fight pushed back. I mean Penn and Edgar are on the Abu Dahbi card as well so they can just make that fight the main event.


They can make that fight the main event, but they would then need another good fight to throw on that card. A lopsided title fight and Hughes-Renzo fight won't cut it, especially when the cards have been lackluster lately.


----------



## alizio (May 27, 2009)

Mckeever said:


> Just saw your post alzio, damn it i reckon Silva vs JDS would of been a cracker as well. Kevn "Kimbo" Ferguson vs Silva you say? I would pay to see this just for the comedy value, feed kimbo to the beast.
> 
> @JonnyG, got any brighter ideas?


 as much as the hardcore fans would hate it, it would likely break PPV numbers and give Silva a bigger fanbase among "casual" fans when he dismantles Kimbo like most of us would expect. not exactly the stiffest competition for Anderson tho but its a really unique situation, there arent that many viable options it seems.


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

Lets be honest. With Vitor and Chael out there is NO ONE deserving of a title shot at 185 and no fight I would want to see right now. It is just how it is. I would rather Anderson not fight at all than he waste a fight with Maia. It would be the Leites fight all over again, maybe with a devastating 1st round KO if Maia doesn't want to look like a girl and lay down each time Anderson moves.


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

Mckeever said:


> Just saw your post alzio, damn it i reckon Silva vs JDS would of been a cracker as well. Kevn "Kimbo" Ferguson vs Silva you say? I would pay to see this just for the comedy value, feed kimbo to the beast.
> 
> @JonnyG, got any brighter ideas?


I have said Randy. Randy is always game and always has the best game plan. If not just put Anderson on the shelf until Belfort or Chael are ready. No need to force a crappy/undeserving fight.


----------



## Ruckus (Oct 2, 2009)

HexRei said:


> Maia doesn't deserve a title shot being 1-1 in his last two, and Chael probably won't be medically cleared because of his cut.
> 
> I'd like to see it moved to LHW... maybe they can get Silva vs Shogun  now that would be a war.


And what exactly does that do for the Machida/Rua rematch at 113?



_RIVAL_ said:


> Why do I have a burning urge to see Anderson fight Jon Jones at LHW??


I would love to see this fight...just in about a year from now after Jones has had a few other fights. But what the hell, if no one else if available at least you know he will bring it.



Canadian Psycho said:


> Shogun vs. Machida to UFC 112 and Vitor vs. Anderson to 113. There's simply no other way. Sonnen won't be ready. Maia isn't in line for a shot. Unless they can put together an intriguing fight for Anderson at LHW... I plan on attending 113, and I wouldn't at all be upset if they simply swapped main events. Doubt it'll happen, though. Machida vs. Shogun in Abu Dabi would be amazing.


I wouldn't be mad either. Probably the best solution.



amazin_3 said:


> I say give Cote another shot if he is ready to go. No one can replace Belfort though.


This one makes sense too. Although I think that Cote was being toyed with in their first fight until his knee gave out, I do actually think its a fair deal since he got into the third round and lost due to injury.




BobbyCooper said:


> LOL how can ppl still call Sonnen's win lay-n-pray?? :confused03: didn't you watched the fight, or don't you enjoy watching MMA?? because thats just ridiculos to say something like that!
> 
> And lol at Thiago Silva :laugh:


Truth and truth! repped


----------



## 6toes (Sep 9, 2007)

jonnyg4508 said:


> May not be the biggest Couture fan around, but I am a Couture fan. And if he and his fans want him to make a run at the title than why are they so afraid he will get hurt? It is beyond me.....he just fought Lesner last year...we saw what Lesner did to Mir and Mir was 30 lbs heavier than Randy. Randy wants the best fights. If he wants to just hang around and they aren't serious about him going for the belt then I guess don't do the fight....but if they are serious I see nothing wrong with the fight. Lets be real, how is Silva that much different than a Machida or Shogun? I'm sure Couture is smart enough not to try and stand....actually I am sure of it.
> 
> T. Silva is overrated as any fighter. He has zero chance of catching Anderson, he is too slow and too much of a brawler.
> 
> If people want Couture to do well at LHW then let him fight the best. He just fought the scariest man in MMA last year. Any decent striker could hurt Randy, not just Anderson.


I'll admit, me wanting to see Andy fight Thiago is mainly because I'm also a huge Anderson Silva fan and enjoy watching him maul people who try to stand and trade with him (especially people in a higher weight class.) It doesn't do a whole lot for Silva's career to beat Thiago but I don't think too many fights they can give him right now would. 

And I want to clarify that while I AM a Couture fan, I have no desire to see him make a run at the title, though my previous post's (terrible) wording may have made it seem that way. I guess I just don't have a whole lot of faith in the guy anymore. Don't get me wrong, Randy is the man and always has been but I don't quite put him in the same league as the top 5 at LHW. Granted he is a nightmare matchup for some of the elite fighters at 205 (and I definitely think he would beat Thiago). If Randy was successful in his next few fights and was considering Anderson for a retirement match I would be ecstatic, if only to see the man go out in a blaze of glory. I just don't think nows a good time, especially when he still has potential to leave a bigger mark at LHW.

Ok, I'm done contradicting myself with my random babblings. All I can say for sure right now is that I'm pissed as hell that Anderson vs. Vitor is off. Would a fight at HW or a catchweight be at all possible? I don't know if Silva would want to bulk up for a fight like that which would probably require quite a bit more time than he currently has.


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

Ruckus said:


> And what exactly does that do for the Machida/Rua rematch at 113?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Don't troll. What does that do for the Rua/Machida rematch? Get real it is a rematch of studs in which their first title fight was one of the closest fights ever. Maia didn't take Anderson to a close fight, he isn't a stud liek Shogun or Machida. Lets not be stupid here.


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

6toes said:


> I'll admit, me wanting to see Andy fight Thiago is mainly because I'm also a huge Anderson Silva fan and enjoy watching him maul people who try to stand and trade with him (especially people in a higher weight class.) It doesn't do a whole lot for Silva's career to beat Thiago but I don't think too many fights they can give him right now would.
> 
> And I want to clarify that while I AM a Couture fan, I have no desire to see him make a run at the title, though my previous post's (terrible) wording may have made it seem that way. I guess I just don't have a whole lot of faith in the guy anymore. Don't get me wrong, Randy is the man and always has been but I don't quite put him in the same league as the top 5 at LHW. Granted he is a nightmare matchup for some of the elite fighters at 205 (and I definitely think he would beat Thiago). If Randy was successful in his next few fights and was considering Anderson for a retirement match I would be ecstatic, if only to see the man go out in a blaze of glory. I just don't think nows a good time, especially when he still has potential to leave a bigger mark at LHW.
> 
> Ok, I'm done contradicting myself with my random babblings. All I can say for sure right now is that I'm pissed as hell that Anderson vs. Vitor is off. Would a fight at HW or a catchweight be at all possible? I don't know if Silva would want to bulk up for a fight like that which would probably require quite a bit more time than he currently has.


I just think if Couture is going to take on anymore elite fighters the time is now....not when he is even older with more fights on his tires.


----------



## butters (Sep 30, 2009)

zubesss said:


> I think Yoshihiro Akiyama is the best choice. He hasn't fought in a while, he's undefeated in this division, and the fight will be co-headlined by the LW title so it's not like you need a huge UFC superstar to save the card.


I was thinking of that too. However, Akiyama in no way deserves a shot at the title yet. I think maybe in the future this could be a good fight, however right now it just doesn't make sense.

I still vote Thiago Silva.. :thumb02:


----------



## Indestructibl3 (Apr 2, 2009)

jonnyg4508 said:


> They can make that fight the main event, but they would then need another good fight to throw on that card. A lopsided title fight and Hughes-Renzo fight won't cut it, especially when the cards have been lackluster lately.


I see what you mean, but the only card that may be remotely referred to as being 'lackluster' would be 108 - which imo was pretty good. Also, 110/111/112 are gonna be beasts of a card - things are just heating up


----------



## DJ Syko (Jan 6, 2008)

i say just give Marquardt the shot if he can be ready in time.


----------



## zubesss (Jan 27, 2010)

jonnyg4508 said:


> They can make that fight the main event, but they would then need another good fight to throw on that card. A lopsided title fight and Hughes-Renzo fight won't cut it, especially when the cards have been lackluster lately.


You're forgetting LW Championship.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

DJ Syko said:


> i say just give Marquardt the shot if he can be ready in time.


Marquardt just loss to Sonnen so he no longer deserves the title shot until he gets some wins again.


----------



## demoman993 (Apr 8, 2007)

k, guys. I've found the solution.
It's really the only fair way to solve this with Sonnen out with injury. Maia still needing a big win. Vitor out with his injury.
There really is only one person that can take on the champ without messing things up in the division.
I am offering myself as a sacrifice to take one for the team and I will fight Anderson Silva. I've watched all his videos and I think I have what it takes.
Keep in mind, I need to learn BJJ, Muai Thai, Boxing, wrestling and Karate all from scratch.
I also have to lose about 75lbs, and get in shape at the same time.
But, for all the MMA fans out there, I'm willing to take one for the team. Dana, my number is in the directory, just give me a call and I'm there.
This seems like the only logical solution.


----------



## Ruckus (Oct 2, 2009)

jonnyg4508 said:


> *Don't troll.* What does that do for the Rua/Machida rematch? Get real it is a rematch of studs in which their first title fight was one of the closest fights ever. Maia didn't take Anderson to a close fight, he isn't a stud liek Shogun or Machida. Lets not be stupid here.


Did you read my post? I never once mentioned Maia as a possible fill in or said anything about him taking Silva to a close fight. The only fight that I mentioned of Silva's previous matches is the Cote fight. 

The comment of "What does that do for the Rua/Machida rematch?" refers to the previous posters suggestion of maybe a Silva/Shogun fight. My point was that the Shogun/Machida fight is supposed to be scheduled for 113, so if Shogun moved to 112 to fight Silva, what would that do for the Machida/Rua rematch? So to quote you, don't troll and let's not be stupid here.


----------



## 6toes (Sep 9, 2007)

With no real clear replacement I think the only real solution is to either throw Silva a guy he can show off on and get his name out more or just postpone the fight and replace the current main event with a fight from another card. Trust me, I wouldn't be at all upset if they moved Shogun Machida II to 112, they just have to replace that fight on 113.



demoman993 said:


> k, guys. I've found the solution.
> It's really the only fair way to solve this with Sonnen out with injury. Maia still needing a big win. Vitor out with his injury.
> There really is only one person that can take on the champ without messing things up in the division.
> I am offering myself as a sacrifice to take one for the team and I will fight Anderson Silva. I've watched all his videos and I think I have what it takes.
> ...


Well you do bring a lot to the table that Silva hasn't faced before. You might be just the guy with the style to beat the Spider. :thumbsup:


----------



## swpthleg (Dec 31, 2006)

demoman993 said:


> k, guys. I've found the solution.
> It's really the only fair way to solve this with Sonnen out with injury. Maia still needing a big win. Vitor out with his injury.
> There really is only one person that can take on the champ without messing things up in the division.
> I am offering myself as a sacrifice to take one for the team and I will fight Anderson Silva. I've watched all his videos and I think I have what it takes.
> ...


Props to you for stepping up.:thumb02:


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

Indestructibl3 said:


> I see what you mean, but the only card that may be remotely referred to as being 'lackluster' would be 108 - which imo was pretty good. Also, 110/111/112 are gonna be beasts of a card - things are just heating up


108 was lackluster and 109 was the worst card in recent memory. 2 fighters off the main card were CUT!

110 and 111 are real good, but 112 will be be pretty bad if Anderson doesn't get a good opponent. Who cares if BJ and Anderson are on the card if they both have easy fights.



zubesss said:


> You're forgetting LW Championship.


No I am not. I said if Anderson ends up being scrapped it was said they still have a title fight. Yea they do, but a one sided one and nothing else that good on the card at the moment.


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

Ruckus said:


> Did you read my post? I never once mentioned Maia as a possible fill in or said anything about him taking Silva to a close fight. The only fight that I mentioned of Silva's previous matches is the Cote fight.
> 
> The comment of "What does that do for the Rua/Machida rematch?" refers to the previous posters suggestion of maybe a Silva/Shogun fight. My point was that the Shogun/Machida fight is supposed to be scheduled for 113, so if Shogun moved to 112 to fight Silva, what would that do for the Machida/Rua rematch? So to quote you, don't troll and let's not be stupid here.


So with a Rua/Silva fight you are saying Anderson is basically moving to 205? Right? Because if he were to beat Rua that takes away the #1 contender and Machida and Silva won't fight, so to me it makes no sense, even though I would love to see it.


----------



## aerius (Nov 19, 2006)

Maybe Dan Hardy can tweak his knee or something which would leave GSP free to step up for a MW fight against Silva. Anyone wanna do a Tonya Harding on Dan Hardy?


----------



## Ruckus (Oct 2, 2009)

jonnyg4508 said:


> *So with a Rua/Silva fight you are saying Anderson is basically moving to 205? Right?* Because if he were to beat Rua that takes away the #1 contender and Machida and Silva won't fight, so to me it makes no sense, even though I would love to see it.


Once again, I never made the comment of Silva/Rua. I was commenting on a previous post. (below)




HexRei said:


> Maia doesn't deserve a title shot being 1-1 in his last two, and Chael probably won't be medically cleared because of his cut.
> 
> *I'd like to see it moved to LHW... maybe they can get Silva vs Shogun :*D now that would be a war.



I do agree however that it would be a war and a fight I would love to see.


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

Ruckus said:


> Once again, I never made the comment of Silva/Rua. I was commenting on a previous post. (below)
> 
> 
> 
> ...




the jones fight makes a lot more sense. i was just fantasizing


----------



## xbrokenshieldx (Mar 5, 2007)

The only fighters that makes any sense at this point is Damien Maia or Randy Couture. And they really doesn't make that much sense. There are no other LHWs available that are appealing, and there certainly aren't any MWs. Sonnen has a minimum 30 day no contact suspension after 109--- He can't be ready. 

Right now the only options seem to be Maia or Couture or to just put Silva on the shelf.


----------



## SigFig (Sep 22, 2009)

Charlie Z should take Belfort's place.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

SigFig said:


> Charlie Z should take Belfort's place.



Best Idea in the entire thread!


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

xbrokenshieldx said:


> The only fighters that makes any sense at this point is Damien Maia or Randy Couture. And they really doesn't make that much sense. There are no other LHWs available that are appealing, and there certainly aren't any MWs. Sonnen has a minimum 30 day no contact suspension after 109--- He can't be ready.
> 
> Right now the only options seem to be Maia or Couture or to just put Silva on the shelf.


JON JONES FTW!!!!


----------



## swpthleg (Dec 31, 2006)

SigFig said:


> Charlie Z should take Belfort's place.


Joe Silva would never put A. Silva at risk like that.


----------



## Chewy (Oct 12, 2009)

Ground'N'Pound5 said:


> This Is Madness!!


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

Ruckus said:


> Once again, I never made the comment of Silva/Rua. I was commenting on a previous post. (below)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sorry, got mixed up with all the comments being quoted. 

I think if people want to think logically about this and if we want to narrow it down then it goes like this. No real order.

-Postpone Silva until Chael or Vitor can return

-Move it to 205 and fight Couture, T. Silva, J. Jones. (Realistically I think they won't give a promising young prospect like Jones this type of fight now)

I think they could give it to T. Silva just like they gave Anderson James Irvin, this would be a better James Irvin that is all. I think Couture is possible because its the best possible fight of who doesn't have a fight and it would be a big draw.

I Do Not think they give it to Maia, Cote, Marquardt "just because" they do not want to waste more Anderson fights like they did on Cote the first time and Leites, they learned their lesson. If I know Dana and the UFC these are the only possible solutions unless they pull something crazy (put him at HW even against a lesser HW (kind of like Irvin) or sign someone, which i don't see. Doubt they would pull Shogun out of that matchup, they usually only change fights around if they can make a better fight. I think a Shogun fight messes up the division too much of Rua loses. I'm interested in what they will do. I think when all is said and done they throw another pretty good fight on 112 and move Anderson back, even though Dana said Anderson is still set to fight on that card.


----------



## out 4 the count (Oct 13, 2008)

If this injury means we get to see Silva v Couture at 205 then I wouldn't be to pissed off.

If I'm being honest I wasn't too hyped about him fighting Vitor anyway, I think he's going to win and quite convincingly.

With all the talk of Silva retiring soon I'd much rather see him fight for the 205 title. With his wins against Irvin and Griffin at 205, a victory against Couture would actually give him legit contender status to go for the belt with his next fight.

Sorry if this has alrdy been mentioned, just skimmed the post.


----------



## TraMaI (Dec 10, 2007)

Wow this is horrible 


Hopefully Chael can get it together in time, because that would still be an interesting fight. Might as well do it now while he's in the best shape he can possibly be in, too.


----------



## 6toes (Sep 9, 2007)

aerius said:


> Maybe Dan Hardy can tweak his knee or something which would leave GSP free to step up for a MW fight against Silva. Anyone wanna do a Tonya Harding on Dan Hardy?


I secretly thought the same thing immediately after reading the news story :thumb02:. Someone should just cut off his mohawk while he's asleep, no way he'd fight without his mohawk. Do we have anybody on the inside that can take care of this?



> If this injury means we get to see Silva v Couture at 205 then I wouldn't be to pissed off.
> 
> If I'm being honest I wasn't too hyped about him fighting Vitor anyway, I think he's going to win and quite convincingly.
> 
> ...


Honestly, I agree that Silva would most likely beat Vitor pretty convincingly but it still would have been an interesting matchup and test for him.

As for Anderson going for the belt, sorry but it can't happen. Not while Machida fights at LHW. Silva's not going to hold up the belt while Machida is fighting in the same divison.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

swpthleg said:


> Joe Silva would never put A. Silva at risk like that.


Probably right. I mean that could end his career!


----------



## KillerShark1985 (Jan 6, 2010)

This is really sad news, I was looking really forward to this fight and the entire event.

I would love to see Bisping take on Silva and give Wandi an easy target at 185 to help give him a winning start.

But never going to happen, they will just make Penn vs Edgar the main event and build the card accordingly.

Silva will probably be move to fight Sonnen at around 116 while Vitor is pushed back to fight the winner at a later date.


----------



## out 4 the count (Oct 13, 2008)

6toes said:


> I secretly thought the same thing immediately after reading the news story :thumb02:. Someone should just cut off his mohawk while he's asleep, no way he'd fight without his mohawk. Do we have anybody on the inside that can take care of this?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah I forgot about their ridiculous opinions on fighting each other. I read Nog saying it about JDS recently as well.

I mean wtf, they're professionals, there doesn't have to be anything personal about it. You hear about how rough their sparring is all the time, why not translate that into the octagon. I really do find it baffling.


----------



## khoveraki (Jun 28, 2009)

out 4 the count said:


> Yeah I forgot about their ridiculous opinions on fighting each other. I read Nog saying it about JDS recently as well.
> 
> I mean wtf, they're professionals, there doesn't have to be anything personal about it. You hear about how rough their sparring is all the time, why not translate that into the octagon. I really do find it baffling.



Yeah but who would they train with for the fight? JDS and Silva have trained together for every fight they've each had for almost 3 years now. 

And Nog is JDS's mentor, he's like a father to him. JDS would never be able to beat him (although physically he would, he's an awful matchup for Nog). How could you beat your father?


----------



## morninglightmt (Sep 7, 2008)

Cut off his hand with a light saber


----------



## khoveraki (Jun 28, 2009)

morninglightmt said:


> Cut off his hand with a light saber


You've got that a little backwards. :confused05:


----------



## Chewy (Oct 12, 2009)

come to think of it I'd fake an injury too if I had to fight Silva.


----------



## mmamasta (Jan 10, 2008)

aerius said:


> Maybe Dan Hardy can tweak his knee or something which would leave GSP free to step up for a MW fight against Silva. Anyone wanna do a *Tonya Harding on Dan Hardy*?


Best idea I've heard in the thread. :thumb02:

GSP is the only fight I'd really want to see. Otherwise, put Silva back in his case, or box, or coffin, or whatever he sleeps in, because there's no need for him to possibly murder someone in the cage.


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

Maybe the card will be pushed to the Chuck vs Tito card. What do you think about that...


----------



## Lloyd (Oct 15, 2006)

I am amazed at all the complaints about people not wanting to watch Chael Sonnen fight Anderson Silva. Am i missing something? Did i just not watch Chael beat the hell out of Nate Marquart and humiliate him? He looked amazing taking Nate down repeatedly and pounding on him. That was one of the most enjoyable fights i've watched in a long time. Chael has beaten Okami who was in line for a title shot and then beat Nate convincingly!!!!! I would love to see Sonnen fight Anderson. I'm not saying he would be able to do the same to Silva but its an intriguing match up that i'm very much looking forward too!!!! Why do people not want to see this fight? I think out of all the contenders he is the most qualified and deserving of a title shot!!! Thats just my opinion, so if i'm missing something someone let me know because i dont get all the hate on Chael. Sure he's a loud mouth douche bag but he deserves a shot and i think it would be a very entertaining fight!!


----------



## xbrokenshieldx (Mar 5, 2007)

Lloyd said:


> I am amazed at all the complaints about people not wanting to watch Chael Sonnen fight Anderson Silva. Am i missing something? Did i just not watch Chael beat the hell out of Nate Marquart and humiliate him? He looked amazing taking Nate down repeatedly and pounding on him. That was one of the most enjoyable fights i've watched in a long time. Chael has beaten Okami who was in line for a title shot and then beat Nate convincingly!!!!! I would love to see Sonnen fight Anderson. I'm not saying he would be able to do the same to Silva but its an intriguing match up that i'm very much looking forward too!!!! Why do people not want to see this fight? I think out of all the contenders he is the most qualified and deserving of a title shot!!! Thats just my opinion, so if i'm missing something someone let me know because i dont get all the hate on Chael. Sure he's a loud mouth douche bag but he deserves a shot and i think it would be a very entertaining fight!!


I am not sure people are hating on Chael as much as they are conceding the fact that he won't be able to fight on short notice. In fact, I think Chael Sonnen might be the biggest loser in this whole mess. Belfort will most likely be the next MW to fight Silva. If his fight is postponed, say to June or July, Sonnen won't be able to fight until at least October or November.. Sonnen will probably have to have another fight before he gets a shot at Silva now.


----------



## DragonStriker (Feb 11, 2009)

Well if they really need someone fast I mean Nate might be able to go if Sonnen can't do it to at least make it a match. Really don't want this to happen though hopefully Vitor can get better.


----------



## Lloyd (Oct 15, 2006)

DragonStriker said:


> Well if they really need someone fast I mean Nate might be able to go if Sonnen can't do it to at least make it a match. Really don't want this to happen though hopefully Vitor can get better.


Yes i hope Vitor heals quickly. I dont think Nate deserves a title shot. I think the results would be the same as the last match. I would rather Anderson not fight at all unless someone deserving is found.


----------



## G0K0S (Dec 27, 2008)

I know a certain WW champion who is supposed to fight someone not even close to his league, who could easily move up to 185....


----------



## Lloyd (Oct 15, 2006)

xbrokenshieldx said:


> I am not sure people are hating on Chael as much as they are conceding the fact that he won't be able to fight on short notice. In fact, I think Chael Sonnen might be the biggest loser in this whole mess. Belfort will most likely be the next MW to fight Silva. If his fight is postponed, say to June or July, Sonnen won't be able to fight until at least October or November.. Sonnen will probably have to have another fight before he gets a shot at Silva now.


Right on bro, i let a few troll posts send me into a rant! lol

Sorry about the double post guys, i couldnt figure out how to use the multi quote. 



Lloyd said:


> Yes i hope Vitor heals quickly. I dont think Nate deserves a title shot. I think the results would be the same as the last match. I would rather Anderson not fight at all unless someone deserving is found.


----------



## DragonStriker (Feb 11, 2009)

Lloyd said:


> Yes i hope Vitor heals quickly. I dont think Nate deserves a title shot. I think the results would be the same as the last match. I would rather Anderson not fight at all unless someone deserving is found.


At this point anybody would be better than no one but heck still have Bj Penn.


----------



## deanmzi (Oct 15, 2006)

Dan Henderson just called, he said "mother [email protected]@#$" :angry07:


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Honestly if its gonna be for the MW title the only available fighter who would make any sense would be Cote seeing as they have unfinished business, that said as Cote's biggest fan please no, his lay off has been way to long to be fed to the sharks like this. Really though the only other fight that makes sense is Couture. If Anderson remains on the card only Couture or Cote make sense that I can think of, Maia did not win convincingly enough, Marquardt is coming off getting dominated. Who is left?


----------



## Blitzz (Apr 13, 2009)

Hmm. Couture would get destroyed before he could get a takedown.


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

Lloyd said:


> I am amazed at all the complaints about people not wanting to watch Chael Sonnen fight Anderson Silva. Am i missing something? Did i just not watch Chael beat the hell out of Nate Marquart and humiliate him? He looked amazing taking Nate down repeatedly and pounding on him. That was one of the most enjoyable fights i've watched in a long time. Chael has beaten Okami who was in line for a title shot and then beat Nate convincingly!!!!! I would love to see Sonnen fight Anderson. I'm not saying he would be able to do the same to Silva but its an intriguing match up that i'm very much looking forward too!!!! Why do people not want to see this fight? I think out of all the contenders he is the most qualified and deserving of a title shot!!! Thats just my opinion, so if i'm missing something someone let me know because i dont get all the hate on Chael. Sure he's a loud mouth douche bag but he deserves a shot and i think it would be a very entertaining fight!!


Have you even read the thread? Or even know Chael's condition, from your post it seems like you don't.



Blitzz said:


> Hmm. Couture would get destroyed before he could get a takedown.


He has better stand up than Lutter and Lutter was able to take him down.


----------



## xbrokenshieldx (Mar 5, 2007)

According to MMA live (before Belfort pulled out) Chael Sonnen had told reporters he has already started training for Abu Dhabi in case Belfort withdrew from the fight. 


It is about 7 minutes into the video.

http://mmabay.co.uk/Video A 00293.html


----------



## Lloyd (Oct 15, 2006)

jonnyg4508 said:


> Have you even read the thread? Or even know Chael's condition, from your post it seems like you don't.


Other threads besides this one brought that on lol and yes you are right i didnt read the whole thread before posting, my appologies. It had just been on my mind from other threads, other sites, articles ect.


----------



## Alex_DeLarge (Sep 5, 2006)

Honestly, it's been so long since Silva has fought, I say give him anyone, anyone. They can still main event him if they put a somewhat reasonable opponent.

Shit, give him Maia. Or is Maia on IR also? Winner of Bisping/Wandy if they are cleared...ANYONE. Fuuuuuck. How about Akiyama? As marketable as clean hygiene to UFC fans but who cares? 

BTW, Belfort is scared of Silva..lawlz lawlz.


----------



## Danm2501 (Jun 22, 2009)

Man, that sucks. The UFC really aren't getting much luck are they. I thought Belfort was going to be one of the genuine challengers to Silva's crown at 185. Silva's yet to fight an elite striker on the level of a Vitor Belfort, so this would have been a seriously challenging fight for Anderson. Hopefully the UFC'll get Sonnen to step up, as I feel he has an excellent chance of taking out Silva too. If Sonnen's got the cardio to go the full 5 then he has the perfect style match-up for Anderson Silva. Doesn't sound like that fight will be at UFC 112 in Abu Dhabi though, as Sonnen's still recovering from the Marquardt fight, but hopefully it'll happen soon. Be nice if Sonnen could get himself ready for Silva for 112 though. I was hoping these injury problems in the UFC had gone, obviously not, wonder how badly the cards of 2010 will be affected.


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

I dont think any other MW but Cote would make sense. Why water down the talent pool like that? Maia and Marquart both need a win or two to get back up there. To feed either to Silva now would have repercussions further down the line. There are not enough challengers at 185 to begin with. Cote had a shot and had a freak injury. Him fighting Silva wouldn't mess anything up at all and would bring closure to that fight.

Having said that, I dont think the replacement will be at 185. It will be against a 205er who's not in the picture for a title shot right now. My money is on Couture... even though I have zero interest in that fight. I would like to see Bones to be honest.


----------



## Atilak (Nov 24, 2009)

Randy idea seems quite good.. For Couture legacy career 
I cant even imagine that he make miracle again and beat so called the best P4P fighter in the world.

Realisticly? Sonnen will take the fight. He is cut but he can train his ass off and few weeks before fight start sparring. He is almost expert of taking last call fights. Im not a Sonnen fight but you can take away that he is good and tough fighter.


So I think Sonnen/Silva will happen in Abu Dabi


----------



## Alex_DeLarge (Sep 5, 2006)

SONNEN ISN'T CLEARED TO FIGHT TIL AUGUST. For god's....sake.

As far as Vitor being an elite striker. Maybe so, and Anderson is still twice as better. It's silly, you can't be a bad match for Silva if you're a stand-up fighter. It's simple as that.


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

Alex_DeLarge said:


> BTW, Belfort is scared of Silva..lawlz lawlz.


Belfort was scared right from the beginning. He never wanted this fight against Silva. He was enjoying his fame and his reputation as one of the best stand up fighters. A fight against Silva will mostl likely change that fact and destroy the hype he enjoys now!

I defintely would pull out of this fight was well, if I had a little twitch in my shoulder^^


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

Ohhhh ffs bad news to wake up to  Move it to 205 and give Silva anyone even close to top 10. Or move Machida Shogun to 112 and postpone Silva Belfort to 114.


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

out 4 the count said:


> Yeah I forgot about their ridiculous opinions on fighting each other. I read Nog saying it about JDS recently as well.
> 
> I mean wtf, they're professionals, there doesn't have to be anything personal about it. You hear about how rough their sparring is all the time, why not translate that into the octagon. I really do find it baffling.


GSP ones said something very truthful. When you lay on your opponent (or friend in this case) and you are about to ram your elbow into his forehead, wich most likely leave a scar for the rest of his life, he just could not do it! And I totally understand that. 

It's fighting guys, not playing Backgammon with somebody..fighting is serious just not comparable to any other Sport.


----------



## Guymay (Jul 6, 2009)

What about Hector Lombard , can the ufc pull him off wherever he is (belletor/cfc) That a match i would like to see .


----------



## The Legacy (Aug 14, 2008)

Bummer. 

There are a few possibilities with Belfort definitely out of UFC 112.

1) Simply postpone the fight to a later date, move BJ Penn vs. Frankie Edgar to main event status (hell, it's a title fight!) and bring forward a fight with a big name that would make a good co-main event like Forrest Griffin vs. Nogueira.

2) Scrap the fight and have Silva defend his MW title against someone at short notice. Sonnen, Maia and the winner of Bisping vs. Wanderlei are all options at the moment. 

3) Move Silva up to LHW to fight someone like Couture, Thiago Silva, etc. 

Personally I'd prefer option 2 because I'd like to see Silva defend the MW belt. I don't care if it ends up being Maia, I just like to see belts being defended.

But Silva vs. Couture at light heavyweight, I'd be lying if I said I wasn't interested and I'm sure that would do big numbers.


----------



## KillerShark1985 (Jan 6, 2010)

BobbyCooper said:


> GSP ones said something very truthful. When you lay on your opponent (or friend in this case) and you are about to ram your elbow into his forehead, wich most likely leave a scar for the rest of his life, he just could not do it! And I totally understand that.
> 
> It's fighting guys, not playing Backgammon with somebody..fighting is serious just not comparable to any other Sport.


I think its just Blackhouse, they don't want to spit there camp up to train for fight against one another, which I can understand to an extent, this is rubbing off into other camps also, the camps need to adjust somehow to allow for there fighters to compete with one another should the situation arise.

We may never see the current members of Blackhouse fight each other but if I where Dana White I would be adding clauses to future contracts that state, even if limited to title fight situations, that camps must find a way to split to accommodate in-house fights or face penalties, such as fines or maybe been even been stripped of the title.

But I think the Blackhouse policy here needs to be addressed and stumped out before it spreads more. I would not even care if that meant expelling the club in some sense, I dont care who fights there.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

Man everytime I look at this thread it sucks even more... I would really rather them push this fight back and either just have Penn/Edgar be the main event or put another good fight on there.


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

HitOrGetHit said:


> Man everytime I look at this thread it sucks even more... I would really rather them push this fight back and either just have Penn/Edgar be the main event or put another good fight on there.


I think this is gonna happen. For me it would be the best move.
This way they could find an opponent for Silva. I believe there are a lot of fighters who would love to fight Silva even on short notice, but it just wouldn't be "fair".
Another option would be to move Silva to 205, where he would have better competition, because, honestly, i don't se anywone at 185 that could challenge him. Sonnen would be nice, but he just had a tough fight. Maia - same story. Wandy is fighting Bisping...
I just want to say one last thing: at this moment...one name comes to my mind over and over again. It would have been so nice to have him in the UFC right now - DAN HENDERSON !!!


----------



## SigFig (Sep 22, 2009)

Isn't Thiago Silva nursing a back injury, and out until July???


----------



## ramram22 (Aug 26, 2007)

Guymay said:


> What about Hector Lombard , can the ufc pull him off wherever he is (belletor/cfc) That a match i would like to see .


Exactly what I was thinking....let's not act like the UFC just couldn't bully him out of Bellator.

top 10 middlewight...exciting...ridiculous winning streak.
Tyson like. Get it done


----------



## TheGreenMachine (Aug 19, 2009)

HitOrGetHit said:


> Marquardt just loss to Sonnen so he no longer deserves the title shot until he gets some wins again.


Meh, samething happened with BJ Penn getting a shot when GSP got injured, so why not Marquardt? He didn't take much damage at all in that fight and besides Randy and maybe Maia, there's absolutely no one else. 

Every LHW is tied up besides Thiago Silva, and Silva is out with a back injury apparently. No one wants to see Cote vs. Anderson again. Sonnen maybe out til the end of March-August timeframe and won't have enough time to train. Maia could get a shot, but that wouldn't really be fair considering Marquardt just beat him. 


Its goes like this IMO. 

Anderson = Vitor>Sonnen>Marquardt>Maia

With Vitor and Sonnen out, that leaves Marquardt unless they really want to bring in Randy.


----------



## Ruckus (Oct 2, 2009)

HexRei said:


> the jones fight makes a lot more sense. i was just fantasizing


Figured as much. I would like to see Jones fight here and than again I wouldn't. Belfort himself fought at a high level of competition when he first broke onto the scene. Granted the rosters were not as jam packed as they are now. That being said however, there really aren't many other options at this point, if they do in fact find a replacement fighter. I've said in the past the Jones has similar fighting qualities to Silva, just raw and not refined just yet. We would see if he has a chin and just how good his natural abilities rally are. And of course when I read his twitter, I automatically began to think that he was talking about this as well, "*jonnybones* Open your mind to the power of dreaming, I know what I want.." That would be sweet if he wanted this fight. Does depend on how the Vera fight comes out.



jonnyg4508 said:


> Sorry, got mixed up with all the comments being quoted.


It's all good, and good points too.



Toxic said:


> Honestly if its gonna be for the MW title the only available fighter who would make any sense would be Cote seeing as they have unfinished business, that said as Cote's biggest fan please no, his lay off has been way to long to be fed to the sharks like this. Really though the only other fight that makes sense is Couture. If Anderson remains on the card only Couture or Cote make sense that I can think of, Maia did not win convincingly enough, Marquardt is coming off getting dominated. Who is left?


I know that Cote is coming off a long lay off, but so is Silva. He hasn't fought since 101. Cote is one of the fights I would want to see as an option in addition to Jones and Couture at LHW.



HitOrGetHit said:


> Man everytime I look at this thread it sucks even more... I would really rather them push this fight back and either just have Penn/Edgar be the main event or put another good fight on there.


^AGREED^


----------



## lagmonkey (Apr 23, 2008)

I was going to suggest that Rob Emerson step in to make sure the seats get filled ... but then I realized that ending Anderson Silva's career, and quite possibly his life, might not sit well with management.


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

ramram22 said:


> Exactly what I was thinking....let's not act like the UFC just couldn't bully him out of Bellator.
> 
> top 10 middlewight...exciting...ridiculous winning streak.
> Tyson like. Get it done


Makes Zero Sense and here is why.

NO casual fans know who that is. Not even some serious fans have ever seen him fight. So you go through the trouble of bringing him over Anderson beats him in a non hyped up fight and then what? I guess they would have added a solid fighter to their roster but it does nothing. He is a good fighter but doubt he would make too many waves in the UFC. So the UFC would end up with the trouble of bringing him over, a fighter that 90% of the people who watch do not know about...so its less of a draw, and ANderson beats him and Lombard just goes into the rotation. Would it be the best possible fight at 185 of those who can fight right now? Yea, but makes no sense from a business standpoint and isn't worth going out and trying to bully him out of Belletor. They wouldn't panic and do this when they can just postpone the title fight.


----------



## ramram22 (Aug 26, 2007)

jonnyg4508 said:


> Makes Zero Sense and here is why.
> 
> NO casual fans know who that is. Not even some serious fans have ever seen him fight. So you go through the trouble of bringing him over Anderson beats him in a non hyped up fight and then what? I guess they would have added a solid fighter to their roster but it does nothing. He is a good fighter but doubt he would make too many waves in the UFC. So the UFC would end up with the trouble of bringing him over, a fighter that 90% of the people who watch do not know about...so its less of a draw, and ANderson beats him and Lombard just goes into the rotation. Would it be the best possible fight at 185 of those who can fight right now? Yea, but makes no sense from a business standpoint and isn't worth going out and trying to bully him out of Belletor. They wouldn't panic and do this when they can just postpone the title fight.


I understand your point Lombard is pretty much unknown...but don't act like the UFC can't promote the shit out of him, by far the best at doing that. Like I said before Lombard has the tools to be marketed: They can say Bellator Champ, Tyson like style, winning streak...surely possible.

Also I don't think your giving him enough credit, Lombard is a damn good fighter. I have him as easily a top 10 middleweight, and probaly around number 6 or 7.


----------



## Shikken (Feb 11, 2010)

I'm sorry but could someone tell me who Lombard is? I've never heard of him.


----------



## Machida Karate (Nov 30, 2009)

Wow this is really bad news... To bad Henderson had to move to SF so soon....

If anything i agree they should make Anderson fight on another night and bring in Machida vs Shogun, but i think Machida is just finishing his recovery for his hand and wants the time to watch the tapes and Train.

And i understand that Dana wants Anderson at this Big event.... I dont want to see Cote, i dont think the results would be any different, other then Silva would probably finish him...

I would feel bad for Cotoure watching him get his ass beat.... If GSP moved up id shit myself, but obviously he hast to fight the over hyped brit....

Nate would be wrong to get the fight, just because he didn't get cut after losing, and the winner misses out because he got cut...

I think there going to pick someone from the LHW Division, OR if Dana wanted to get crazy he could make this Andersons first fight in HW.... That would spice it up a bit....

Im sure Anderson could go on a mass wieght gain..... I've heard him talk about HW fights a lot...


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

This fight isn't ever happening.......which sucks because I was hoping to see Silva do something other than :fight02: 

It's possible Vitor could actually strike with him, but I just don't see the fight ever happening, it's just one thing after another.


----------



## SigFig (Sep 22, 2009)

Shikken said:


> I'm sorry but could someone tell me who Lombard is? I've never heard of him.


Bellator MW champ. Impressive winning streak (number wise, not necessarily opponent caliber). Exciting fight style. Last L was to Mousasi in 2006; 16-0-1 in his last 17 fights.

http://www.sherdog.com/fighter/Hector-Lombard-11292


----------



## xbrokenshieldx (Mar 5, 2007)

Alex_DeLarge said:


> SONNEN ISN'T CLEARED TO FIGHT TIL AUGUST. For god's....sake.
> 
> As far as Vitor being an elite striker. Maybe so, and Anderson is still twice as better. It's silly, you can't be a bad match for Silva if you're a stand-up fighter. It's simple as that.


Incorrect. Get your facts straight before you get your panties up in a bunch. Right now, he is not cleared to fight until August. August is the presumptive month he can fight. However, commissions always suspend fighters for much longer periods than is necessary. All Sonnen needs to do is go see a doctor and get clearance. His 30 day no contact suspension is mandatory, but the suspension until August is just when he is cleared to fight next RIGHT NOW. If he goes to the doctor next week and they say he can fight in April... he can fight in April.... For god's sake.


----------



## Thelegend (Nov 2, 2009)

saw this on espn and my reaction had a ton of expletives so i will refrain from hurting your eyes and pissing off mods by summing up my reaction with these emoticons....:eek01::sign04::angry08::angry07:

i hope sonnen is ready to back up the trash talk earlier than he expected lol. if not maybe dana can timemachine it and make it so that chael and marquart never met so he could give him the title shot..........


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

Thelegend said:


> saw this on espn and my reaction had a ton of expletives so i will refrain from hurting your eyes and pissing off mods by summing up my reaction with these emoticons....:eek01::sign04::angry08::angry07:
> 
> i hope sonnen is ready to back up the trash talk earlier than he expected lol. if not maybe dana can timemachine it and make it so that chael and marquart never met so he could give him the title shot..........


I think I did this in my cubicle when I saw the thread...

:bored04:  :serious01:  :angry01: :angry08: :angry04: :fight02: :sarcastic05:

Yep that pretty much sums up how I feel about it.


----------



## Thelegend (Nov 2, 2009)

this is getting ridiculous with the injuries in the ufc. how come its the ones that are most anticipated that have been altered due to injury these last couple of ppv. now i wish they just gave hendo the rematch or maybe vitor fights with said arm in a cast/sling and as a show of sportsmanship anderson ties one hand behind his back and agrees to no takedowns:confused05:


----------



## IP4K (Aug 11, 2009)

Bring Hendo Backkkkk!!!!!!!!!


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

^^too late. he's signed with SF now and although it's probably not exclusive, the UFC won't bring him back until that deal is up.


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

First comments from Vitor guys..



> “I’ve already had the surgery on my left shoulder,” Belfort said. “Actually Lorenzo (Fertitta) was aware that I was feeling really bad pain in my shoulder for a long time. I’ve already had three injections since I was scheduled to fight Fedor, but lately the pain got really unbearable and my doctor decided to take an (MRI) and it showed chronic injury that was getting worse. My doctor, Michel Simoni, said that if I did not stop and do the surgery immediately, I was running serious risk of my shoulder going out of place. Also I was already losing the power of my left arm. How could I fight (without) my strongest hand?”
> “I’m feeling good, and according to the doctor, in four months I can start returning to training little by little. Now I have a long journey of work with physical therapy every day. I think before the end of the year, I’ll be back in the Octagon. No matter if it’s fighting for the belt or not, I’ll be back 100 percent.”


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

BobbyCooper said:


> First comments from Vitor guys..


It's good to hear that he will be back this year! I can't wait to see him fight again! He is a monster when he is 100%


----------



## 6toes (Sep 9, 2007)

BobbyCooper said:


> First comments from Vitor guys..


Thanks. Thats some (sort of) good news I guess considering the situation. I think Vitor would probably prefer another fight before he goes up against Silva, me on the other hand...I wanna see it now.

Will Vitor still get the next shot after 112 or will Chael move up the list because Vitor was unable to compete? What does everybody think?


----------



## swpthleg (Dec 31, 2006)

I wish he would have elaborated as to what type of chronic injury.


----------



## VolcomX311 (Aug 18, 2009)

swpthleg said:


> I wish he would have elaborated as to what type of chronic injury.


I think you can probably rule out a ligament tear if it's chronic, because a ligament tear would have required immediate surgery at acute-onset. Maybe a partial rotator cuff tear that progressed into a full tear. Also, ligament tears "usually" result in an impossibility to be 100% at the injured site, whereas, post-op rotator cuff injuries have an average 6 month full recovery time (with PT). If I'm not mistaken.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

VolcomX311 said:


> I think you can probably rule out a ligament tear if it's chronic, because a ligament tear would have required immediate surgery at acute-onset. Maybe a partial rotator cuff tear that progressed into a full tear. Also, ligament tears "usually" result in an impossibility to be 100% at the injured site, whereas, post-op rotator cuff injuries have an average 6 month full recovery time. If I'm not mistaken.


 I am definitely sending you a PM next time I injure something!


----------



## Zenhalo (Sep 9, 2006)

TheGreenMachine said:


> They should really just give it to Nate.


Makes no sense. 

Akiyama gets the fight.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Off Patrick Cote's twitter 6 minutes ago,


> WOW Maia vs Silva for the tilte !! nice fight !!


----------



## khoveraki (Jun 28, 2009)

Toxic said:


> Off Patrick Cote's twitter 6 minutes ago,




UFC.com just confirmed, Maia vs Silva!

http://www.ufc.com/index.cfm?fa=news.detail&gid=71359




WAR MAIA!!! PULL MOTHERF**IN GUARD!


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

this is either going to be a war to see whether buttflops can somehow beat good standup, or a first round KO for Silva


----------



## Alex_DeLarge (Sep 5, 2006)

Lol...Maia is going to get destroyed.

I'm a little disappointed. I wanted Akiyama to get the shot considering he's atleast on a multiple fight win streak, but hey, Anderson's fighting so we're all good.


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

Oh no! This is one of the worst decisions from the UFC. How can they feed Maia to Silva?! This will hurt Maia's career. Doupt he makes it out of the first round. At least a second round TKO/KO! Sad I really don't wanna see Maia getting embarrassed like that...again..



Alex_DeLarge said:


> I'm a little disappointed. I wanted Akiyama to get the shot considering he's atleast on a multiple fight win streak, but hey, Anderson's fighting so we're all good.


I was pulling for Akiyama as well! I mean he really has main event potential and he has some decent (good) Standup and great ground skills. I really think he could have made it an competitive fight for at least 3 rounds or so.


----------

